#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  How is big data and Hadoop connected to each other?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,

Big Data is a large quantity of data sets and Hadoop is an open source framework for data storage. 
Can you guys tell how Hadoop and big data connected to each other?



Thank You!

----------

